# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  تبدیل ریال به تومان

## hamidrezawd

سلام و عرض ادب و احترام 
من میخوام ریال رو به تومان تبدیل کنم . 
تمام قیمت های من تو دیتابیس به ریال دخیره میشه .
من میخوام موقع نمایش یدونه صفر کم بشه و به تومان نمایش داده بشه . 
مثلا مبلغ 3500 که ریال هستش .  350 تومان نمایش بده .
من میخوام یه تابعی باشه که بیاد یه صفر از سمت راست حذف کنه . 
حالا 
از صب دنبال اینم . 
هیج تابعی پیدا نکردم . 
با rtrim و ltrim کار کردم ولی اینا میان و کل صفر هارو حذف میکنن . 
ممنون میشم راهنمایی بکنین. 
مرسی

----------


## plague

عدد رو تقسیم بر 10 کن میشه تومان

----------

